# Diet??



## ace (Oct 16, 2002)

Now im no saint to this.
I try & watch what i eat.

I like Chicken Breast
Egg Whites
Pasta, Salad.

I love Steak , Chicken Wings (BBQ)
Chicken Fajitas,

Above all Spanish food. >< 

  ( Grandma's Cookin )


What do U guy's like to eat & how does it
Effect Your Training??

I know about Dr. Pepper


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *
> I try & watch what i eat. *


I watch everything before I eat it.:rofl: 
Pizza is food for champions.
Bob


----------



## Carbon (Oct 16, 2002)

I eat pretty much everything I say I eat.

I don't like trying to prepare egg whites. I'm not enough of a buff to want to waste money eating 1 yolk and 5 whites for the protein.

I say in the mornings my meal ranges from a bowl of cereal, to biscuits with jelly, or some eggs. Glass of milk with these except cereal.

When I get home at like 1:20 pm I eat 1/2 to 1 chicken breast with like some BBQ sauce and I'll have some snack food like grapes or fruit.

Then at around 5:00 pm I'll eat a sandwhich or something to tide me over till dinner.

Then at 7:30 pm to 8:30 pm I will eat whatever my mom makes. Usually low fat and high protein with wheat bread.

Also I eat alot of Uncle Ben's bowls. These things are so freaking awesome. They fill me up they are like 6 grams of fat and like 28 grams of protein and are very delicious.

I suggest anyone to pick these up. I don't like eating candy ever really, I chew alot of gum and I'll eat hard candy. Also I don't follow this all the time, sometimes I'll eat pizza.

I eat alot of mexican food at my friends house since he's mexican, and I also will eat chinese take-out every now and then.


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

><


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 18, 2002)

I have to preface this by saying that I have a very high metabolism and a very very busy schedule.  This probably isn't a great diet for like, pretty much anyone.

With that having been said: I eat everything I can, and I try to get the most calorie-rich food I can, be it healthy or unhealthy.  I can subsist on nothing but pizza after cheesy gooey pizza, neverending bratwursts, any kind of fast meaty fatty thing, I'm all over it.  Gyros with extra cucumber sauce, chili dogs, cheesy beef sandwiches, football size burritos, ANYTHING.  I try to save up my hunger all day so that at night I just have one big meal where I gorge for about an hour or two.  I'm still really skinny, I think, because of my high metabolism and high activity levels, plus I think my body is naturally structured to be skinny.
And as we all know from watching "Fight Club," "Skinny guys fight till they're burger."


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow
That is a wild Diet

Fight Club thats an awsome Movie.

How does it effect Your Boxing

Does the high Calorie intake 
Give U an Advantige or dis advatinge.

Also Have U tried suplements to gain weight.
Like Protein  Or Creatine??


----------



## Carbon (Oct 18, 2002)

There is no reason to gain weight.

When football players put on weight to play better its stupid to risk something like that for health.

Also if you skinny the only way to put on weight is gain muscle.

Don't try and put on fat, lift weights and you'll look better and gain strength.

Also you could gain alot more from eating less carbs and more protein.

You say you have to eat pizza, why not try eating 3 chiken breasts?


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

I have gained weight in the past to test My self  
Aganst Heavier competions.


If U do it right than Health  won't be a factor.
I have also cut Weight to get in lighter copmetition.

Wrestlers do this alot.
Most are in good Health.

Chicken Breast Rocks><


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm about to go on a no carb no sugar diet for the next couple of weeks to burn away any excess fat on my body.  I got the diet from a friend at the Muay Thai club that was pretty chunky and now he looks like Mr. Soloflex.  It's not a good diet to go on for too long but it certainly gets results.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

don't get sick.
:barf:


----------



## Carbon (Oct 19, 2002)

You shouldn't go on a no carb diet, your body needs carbs to survive maybe if you cut your carbs to 20grams of carbs a day that would be a whole lot better then no carbs.


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

Long term could make him Sick.

But he seems to know what he is doin.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 19, 2002)

Ya Carbon it would be a stupid diet if you did it all the time.  It's only a 2 week diet  with minimum 10 hours of sweaty workouts a week and the results are significant.  My chubby friend lost 30 pounds of fat and looks great now, he's cut like a mofo.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't like eating during the day, as it makes me feel tired.  I think the high caloric intake is a good thing, at least I can be sure that I'm not burning anything away.  
I'm like a Ninja Turtle when it comes to pizza...I could eat pizza every meal.  Yeah, I could eat chicken breasts, tuna fish, salads, but I just prefer to eat garbage.  Not literally, you understand.
I think not eating breakfast gives an advantage in morning training, because some of the guys are still digesting, and I'm all set to go.
 Oh, about the no-sugar diet:  I have a formerly fat friend who, without exercise or anything, lost about thirty pounds over the summer, just with the no-sugar diet.  So it does do the trick!:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 21, 2002)

If it isn't still moveing I'll most likely try to eat it.  NO eggs  I get a reaction (bad one to)  
tried high protien when I was weight lifting  but now I eat what I want when I want. Sometimes go  3 days with out food just liquid If Im hungry I eat if im not I dont.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## TerryDooley (May 26, 2017)

My diet plan is taking a healthy diet. I have adopted livre minceur from the internet. If you want to know about this healthy diet, you can view online about it. I mostly avoid junk and oily food.


----------



## JP3 (May 28, 2017)

My lady has us slowly trending towards the ketogenic diet. We also drink supplemental ketone products, which shift us into ketosis in about n hour (instead of the usual weeks & weeks of dietary torture to get there). It seems to be working, as I've not stopped drinking recreational beers, and I'm still losing bad size and it is converting to good size. I say that rather than "weight" as I've no clue what I weigh, we don't have a scale in the house since we're both in decent shape, and don't really care about the scale/weight, just the shape, an the way clothes fit. And, in her case, how she looks on the beach.


----------



## CB Jones (May 28, 2017)

My diet consists of combinations mainly of:

Grilled Chicken, Steak, Blackened Tilapia, or Venison

+

Zuchinni, Squash, Broccolli, Brussel Sprouts, Eggplant, Cucumbers, Tomatoes, Green Beans, White Beans, or Small Amounts of Brown Rice or Roasted Potatoes

+

Small cups of fruit

+

Low Sodium V8 + Isopure flavorless Protein Powder.


----------



## Tez3 (May 28, 2017)

I wonder, 15 years on, if the posters are still on their diets.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 28, 2017)

Microwave  burritos. Top Ramen. Spaghetti Os.


----------



## JP3 (May 29, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Microwave  burritos. Top Ramen. Spaghetti Os.


Bill, you left off chips & queso.


----------

